
Trump pledges rural broadband support in infrastructure package - anigbrowl
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-22/trump-pledges-rural-broadband-support-in-infrastructure-package
======
Overtonwindow
We've been through this before and it really didn't pan out. [1] The idea of
connecting rural communities with broadband sounds logical and a no-brainer,
but it's a lot harder than it sounds because it's very local, and cost
overruns and price inflation really hampered it.[2] To truly bring broadband
to rural and poor areas, in my humble opinion, we need to free up local
municipalities and states to start their own broadband companies where none
currently exist - and we need an absolute hard minimum on speed to at least 5
MBPS.

1\. www.cnn.com/2010/POLITICS/07/01/obama.broadband.connection/index.html 2\.
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/nickschulz/2011/07/05/how-
effec...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/nickschulz/2011/07/05/how-effective-
was-the-2009-stimulus-program/#67d8d83d5cca)

------
anigbrowl
Partisan and legislative difficulties aside, proper continental broadband at
reasonable prices seems like it would be a significant public good.

I wonder what impacts other readers think it might have, or non-obvious
opportunities it could open up that are impractical at present. I'd rather not
get sidetracked into discussion of past policy sins or whether the current FCC
commissioner is doing a good job etc. etc.

~~~
foobarbazetc
The chances of this actually changing anything are slim to none.

~~~
65827
You posted the exact same line on the Susan Fowler story

------
eelkefolmer
How nice of trump to throw his base a bone that after taking away their health
insurance the rurals can still consult webMD

------
oculusthrift
who cares about rural broadband? let's get decent internet in populated areas
first

~~~
geoffpado
Presumably people in rural areas care about rural broadband.

